# Losi Slider question



## MIDWESTRC (Apr 23, 2006)

#1- What other manufacturers parts will fit the Slider? ( springs, shocks, etc...)

#2- Any websites with hopup parts? ( tires, shocks, control arms, etc...)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I beleive most all the Mini T parts will work. diff, shocks ect.

We have foam tires for it and may be making a front chassis brace.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes, most of anything except battery configuration will cross over from the mini t, You can use 3racing or gpm or other after market shocks, wheels, bearings, speedos, motors, spurs, diff and transmission pieces. Ebay stores have alot of these items towerhobbies stormerhobbies and dinball has some different things to look at.


----------



## MIDWESTRC (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, Picked one up off of ebay last night, with alot of hop-ups. So we should be pretty set. Might have to get a few items. Thanks


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Who makes some good pinions for the slider. I've got the 3 gear set from Losi and a set from Trinity. The trinity ones don't fit that nice and looking for more options. Ran on a really short track the other night and needed smaller pinions.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

robinson racing makes realy good ones they hav from like 12t -20 or 22 there the only ones i use on my minis


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Pinions*

I agree go with Robinson. The Trinity are so bad they tend to grind the teeth off of the spurs (yes the mesh was set correctly).


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey thanks don't know why I didn't think if Robinson made some


----------

